# Ciò che mi impressiona di questo forum



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

È che lì in bella vista ci sono i nomi degli ultimi utenti iscritti.
Io me lo guardo sempre cliccando sul nick e mi stupisce ogni volta vedere che si iscrivono (liberissimi) e rimangono silenti (altrettanto liberissimi, come io di parlarne).
Voi li notate?


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Si anche io li ho notati 
Ma forse si iscrivono solo per farsi i fatti altrui nel privé


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2022)

questa è il forum della timidezza, lo so da anni


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Ciao. Sono nono. Vi stavo spiando


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao. Sono nono. Vi stavo spiando


Nono Nani?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si anche io li ho notati
> Ma forse si iscrivono solo per farsi i fatti altrui nel privé


ci Vorrebbe un numero minimo di messaggi per accedere al prive.


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nono Nani?


Questa è pubblicità occulta


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

oculta!


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> oculta!


Alora pincopalino... predi per il cu????


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Alora pincopalino... predi per il cu????


Sai che una volta mi chiamavo Pincopallista?


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ci Vorrebbe un numero minimo di messaggi per accedere al prive.


Dillo al capo @perplesso  e a quello bravo @feather


----------



## Etta (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sai che una volta mi chiamavo Pincopallista?


Perché hai cambiato poi?


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sai che una volta mi chiamavo Pincopallista?


Non ne comprendo il motivo ....


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dillo al capo @perplesso  e a quello bravo @feather


fanno uno il poliziotto buono e l’altro il poliziotto cattivo ma secondo me sono entrambi buoni.


----------



## Etta (2 Marzo 2022)

Io una cosa mi sono sempre chiesta: noi qua entriamo ( parlo al plulare per generalizzare ) e raccontiamo dei nostri amanti. E se in un altro forum ci fossero i mariti/mogli a fare lo stesso con i loro amanti? E se un giorno qualcuno si ritrovasse sullo stesso forum?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché hai cambiato poi?


Non ho cambiato, sono tornato al nick originale. Lo avevo cambiato su richiesta del mio amore….


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ho cambiato, sono tornato al nick originale. Lo avevo cambiato su richiesta del mio amore….


Il primo che conobbi era un certo misterpixel


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il primo che conobbi era un certo misterpixel


Il primo in assoluto fu Credit71 e Aliceparlaigatti.


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> fanno uno il poliziotto buono e l’altro il poliziotto cattivo ma secondo me sono entrambi buoni.


Anche perché non saprei quale dei due dovrebbe essere il cattivo


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche perché non saprei quale dei due dovrebbe essere il cattivo


E poi per quale motivo, soprattutto.


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E poi per quale motivo, soprattutto.


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

No no .... c'ero anche al tempo di credit... e bellasenzanima


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No no .... c'ero anche al tempo di credit... e bellasenzanima


Maronnn che balcony….


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Maronnn che balcony….


Si ma puzzava troppo di profumo .... 'na nausea


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma puzzava troppo di profumo .... 'na nausea


Con me ha smesso. Poi ha ripreso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ma dove sono i nomi che io non li vedo?


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Io ho appena scoperto che c’è la pagina Facebook


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho appena scoperto che c’è la pagina Facebook


Ebbene sì, siamo anche social


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, siamo anche social


Non l’avrei fatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non l’avrei fatto


Reindirizza qui


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non l’avrei fatto


Nemmeno io. Mi ero dimenticata che esistesse


----------



## omicron (2 Marzo 2022)

Volevo scrivere “non l’avrei detto” ma l’iPhone fa quello che gli pare


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Reindirizza qui


Vero!!!   Sono andata a controllare


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il primo in assoluto fu Credit71 e Aliceparlaigatti.


Ma Alice eri tu?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma Alice eri tu?


No era Lei.


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No era Lei.


E appunto... mi sembrava. Ho avuto modo di leggere qualcosa, quando volevo farmi un'idea.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere “non l’avrei detto” ma l’iPhone fa quello che gli pare


Benvenuta nel club


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao. Sono nono. Vi stavo spiando


Ciao Nono, lo sapevamo


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciao Nono, lo sapevamo


Stavate spiandomi mentre vi spiavo?


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È che lì in bella vista ci sono i nomi degli ultimi utenti iscritti.
> Io me lo guardo sempre cliccando sul nick e mi stupisce ogni volta vedere che si iscrivono (liberissimi) e rimangono silenti (altrettanto liberissimi, come io di parlarne).
> Voi li notate?


Sempre stato. Sono i vari coniugi e amanti, sicuramente.


----------



## Vera (3 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere “non l’avrei detto” ma l’iPhone fa quello che gli pare


Ma il tuo iPhone non era quello intelligente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stavate spiandomi mentre vi spiavo?


Ovviamente


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma il tuo iPhone non era quello intelligente?


No l’iPhone non è intelligente, però corregge il po’


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre stato. Sono i vari coniugi e amanti, sicuramente.


Le mie son qui entrambe quindi le posso escludere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È che lì in bella vista ci sono i nomi degli ultimi utenti iscritti.
> Io me lo guardo sempre cliccando sul nick e mi stupisce ogni volta vedere che si iscrivono (liberissimi) e rimangono silenti (altrettanto liberissimi, come io di parlarne).
> Voi li notate?


Si lo ho notati anche io...
Infatti mi stupisco del perché passati alcuni mesi non scrivano....
Io mi sono iscritta perché volevo appunto raccontarmi...ma ci ho messo qualche mese per decidermi a farlo...
Non è così facile raccontare i cazz propri..


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le mie son qui entrambe quindi le posso escludere.


È qua anche tua moglie?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È qua anche tua moglie?


Ovvio, da sempre. Mi ci ha portato lei qua. E’ tanto che non scrive ma si connette e legge, soprattutto la sera quando siamo divanati entrambi.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Ora è rivata pure EMANUELA tutta maiuscola! Si vede che lo urla il suo nome!  O glielo urla qualcun altro!


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ovvio, da sempre. Mi ci ha portato lei qua. E’ tanto che non scrive ma si connette e legge, soprattutto la sera quando siamo divanati entrambi.


Salve signora Pincopallina. Un saluto.


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è rivata pure EMANUELA tutta maiuscola! Si vede che lo urla il suo nome!  O glielo urla qualcun altro!


Oppure avrà un vocione da masculo.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oppure avrà un vocione da masculo.


E speriamo non pure la sorpresa….


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E speriamo non pure la sorpresa….


Non discrimare i trans che vanno molto di moda eh.


----------



## Gattaro42 (3 Marzo 2022)

Io scrivo pochissimo, in ogni forum in cui mi iscrivo parlo con l'intenzione di raccontarmi ma poi mi blocco.
Sicuramente preferisco leggere.
@Gattara28 è pure peggio di me


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ovvio, da sempre. Mi ci ha portato lei qua. E’ tanto che non scrive ma si connette e legge, soprattutto la sera quando siamo divanati entrambi.


Qual è il nick che la tampino?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qual è il nick che la tampino?


Te le sei già fatte entrambe….


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te le sei già fatte entrambe….


Tua moglie ricordo   
L'altra non so


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Io scrivo pochissimo, in ogni forum in cui mi iscrivo parlo con l'intenzione di raccontarmi ma poi mi blocco.
> Sicuramente preferisco leggere.
> @Gattara28 è pure peggio di me


questo è tradizionalmente il forum della timidezza, quindi dovresti essere nel tuo ambiente


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è tradizionalmente il forum della timidezza, quindi dovresti essere nel tuo ambiente


Quindi io me ne posso anche andare


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2022)

ecchila


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecchila





non puoi certo dire che io mi vergogni


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2022)

no no


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no


Ah ecco 
Mi pareva


----------



## Carola (3 Marzo 2022)

Io non guardo mai un tubo nn so manco dove stiamo sti nomi 
Mi sono loggata e resto loggata così n devo entrare e uscire 
Voi ?

poi mi arrivano messaggi ma sei on Line la sera tardi che io dormo sarà x quello ?? Che sono sempre resigstrata? Ditemi voi io nn guardo nulla


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2022)

se  clicchi su membri  , non pensare  al significato , ti si apre una schermata e in basso ci sono i nuovi iscritti  che possono leggere ma non intervenire .


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non guardo mai un tubo nn so manco dove stiamo sti nomi
> *Mi sono loggata e resto loggata così n devo entrare e uscire
> Voi ?*
> 
> poi mi arrivano messaggi ma sei on Line la sera tardi che io dormo sarà x quello ?? Che sono sempre resigstrata? Ditemi voi io nn guardo nulla


Anche io.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Tua moglie ricordo
> L'altra non so


Pure lei si ricorda di te…ogni tanto mi chiede, le dico che sei morto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non guardo mai un tubo nn so manco dove stiamo sti nomi
> Mi sono loggata e resto loggata così n devo entrare e uscire
> Voi ?


Anch'io. È più comodo.


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure lei si ricorda di te…ogni tanto mi chiede, le dico che sei morto.


Continua a mentirle ancora per una settimana ... così risparmio sulle mimose


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Marzo 2022)

Ora sono fuori dall’Italia…puoi andare a farle visita…cerca di soddisfarla perché quando torno la voglio serena e rilassata!


----------



## Nono (3 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora sono fuori dall’Italia…puoi andare a farle visita…cerca di soddisfarla perché quando torno la voglio serena e rilassata!


Tranquillo. Te la faccio trovare bella sciupata


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora sono fuori dall’Italia…puoi andare a farle visita…cerca di soddisfarla perché quando torno la voglio serena e rilassata!


@Pincopallino vedi che quello distratto sei te???


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @Pincopallino vedi che quello distratto sei te???


Appunto, mentre scrivevo ero davvero fuori dall‘Italia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Appunto, mentre scrivevo ero davvero fuori dall‘Italia.


Come sempre hai ragione te


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Come sempre hai ragione te


Ovvio…


----------

